# Gulf wax on traps



## Lardy (Oct 15, 2007)

I just bought a few traps at the local runnings and was looking to get some wax for them. Im almost positive that if I wanted trap wax I would have to either order it online or drive an hour to scheels. I was wondering if anyone has used gulf wax (the wax people use for canning things) as far as I know its scentless and quite cheap. Can anyone think of potential problems that would happen if I used it?

Thanks,
Lardy


----------

